# Woodhaven #147 Router Table Insert



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,
I have the Woodhaven #147 router table insert that measures 9-1/4" x 11-3/4" x 3/8" thick.

I prefer not to have to spend $40 for the template and bit if I can help it. I have a 1.5" laminate covered MDF top that I would like to add this insert. I also have a 3/4 inch pattern flush trim bit. I planned to double stick some stock around the insert and use this for a template. Does anyone know if I use the 3/4 inch bit if it will match the rounded corners? I plan to practice on some scrap stock but I was wondering how others have done it. The template calls for a 1/2" bit.

deck


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

If the template calls for a 1/2" bit then I'm guessing that's what will match the radius of the insert's corners.

I have done the double-stick tape on wood strips arranged around the insert. It works, but if you have a nice table you really want to get it right the first time. I would make a template (you don't need to spend $40 to buy one). Make it out of 1/2" MDF or something. If you can make a template that fits your router plate, then you'll be able to get that insert location routed nicely onto your table. 

Basically... making the template is like practicing to do the real thing, but you'll end up with a template that you can use again if you want.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

In addition, make certain that when you construct a template that the pieces are wide enough that the router will be stable without tipping. Also that they are thick enough to engage the bearing on the bit when the bit has been set to machine the depth to the thickness of the insert. To ensure proper depth setting, place the insert across one corner of the template, place the router on the insert & set the bit to just graze the surface of the table. A 1/2" flush trim bit can be used & it will match the corner radius of the insert....the 3/4" trim bit will not.If you don't have a 1/2" flush trim bit then you are going to have to acquire a 1/2" bit & it might as well be a template bit....you will find additional uses for such a bit.


----------



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. How do you go about successfully making your own template? Just trace the insert and cut it out with a jig saw? 

deck


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I made one by setting my insert on a piece of 3/4" MDF and surrounding it with strips of 3/4" MDF that were stuck down with carpet tape. Then used the same bit I'd be using to route the insert. Remove your insert and set it aside, route inside the sticks with appropriate sized flush trim bit. For the template, obviously, you're going all the way through. When you route your actually insert opening, you only go the depth of your insert. 

Once you get all the way through the template piece, don't throw away the piece left over from the middle. Trim off about 1/4" on all sides of that middle piece (this doesn't have to be real accurate) and when you have your template on the table and positioned where you want it and stuck down.... then take that middle piece and stick it smack dab in the middle of your template opening. Now you have better support for the router when routing for the insert.

I'm sure there's lots of ways to do this. I've seen it done with template guides too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way to get the job done 


==========


----------

